# Nanette, 3 buckling



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

somehow # 3 blondish one isnt showing up


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hard to see pictures


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Good girl Nanette! Congratulations! Sweet looking babies!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

imthegrt1 said:


> Hard to see pictures


if you click on them they will enlarge


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Grannygoose (Sep 26, 2012)

Beautiful boys!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

They are gorgeous


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice boys! Congrats!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, they are adorable.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Gorgeous! I love the one with the frosted ears like mama!!  You definitely got a variety there! Congrats!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Answered that question. Yes. 
The color is in the genes.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very sweet....congrats! :clap:


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats on 3 healthy babies! They are adorable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Adorable!! I love them! Congrats Nancy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That blackish one is REALLY interesting! Are they out of Auto? Or Four?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone, they are kinda cute.

CrossRoads these are Four's. They are %.  
FFA was here & picked out both traditional bucklings out of Mys Livewire. She is a TarznPipes daughter. 
They did take a gander at the %s but I suggested they'd probably do better with the other two in the ring. Thar's meat on them frames!
The % though pretty are really long & leggy (not my cup of tea) USBGA would probably like them, they sort of look tubular to me.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Okay cool! They are so handsome! Love those colors.


----------

